# Newbie beardie owner



## Giddzz (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi all

Newbie here. Just wondering if anyone could give me a few pointers as I have had my vivarium setup for a couple of days along with the beardie in.

1. I have setup my vivarium as my local reptile shop told me too. I have a microclimate evo lite thermostat and I have it set to multi so it comes on in the morning and gradually gets warmer throughout the day. I have attached a picture below showing this if anyone could let me know if these settings are OK that would be great. 

2. My beardie seems to have settled in well he is eating fine and seems to be happy. I have a picture below showing him sat on his fake cactus however he seems to like sitting up there most of the time in the cool side is this normal? 

3. Feeding. I have silent small crickets and plenty of veg for him. However I have fed him twice today he demolished the lot of crickets I put in I tried feeding him before but he hasn't touched any crickets do I need to remove these as they are a pain to catch and being so small I wouldn't have thought it would do him any harm however if I need to i will.

That's all really I have attached pictures below corresponding to my questions. Any advice or comments for the future as I am a newbie would be massively appreciated. I love the little guy so much and so glad I have got into having a vivarium and beardie. 

Much appreciated 

Joe























https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/586e93fab0405/20170105_182023.jpg?



https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/586e9404cb1f6/20170105_182018.jpg?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

The basking spot needs to be around 43-45 and I would say you are better off moving the log over and putting some kind of slate or rock as the basking area. Also they really need a white light rather than red. I know you may be using this for night time heating but they can in fact see red light and it may disturb his sleep.

He may be sitting on top of the cactus as that may the spot where he feels safe at the moment. Does he bask at all under the heat lamp?

As long as there is veg in the viv the crickets should leave him alone. 

They do suffer relocation stress so it may take him time to settle and get into a regular eating pattern.

I would maybe put a few more bits in the viv for him too.

He made me laugh seeing him on top of the fake cactus:2thumb:.


----------



## Giddzz (Jan 5, 2017)

Haha thank you for your response and well I have my heat lamp to go to 37dc at 1 till 5pm if that needs upping to 40 i will set it. I will be buying him some more bits this weekend along with a rock and as for the red lamp this is what was provided with the full setup. He was basking this morning before I went to work. Thanks again for your input massively appreciated. He is funny he likes chilling up there a lot.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

It needs upping to at least 43. As for the red light unfortunately not all shops sell the correct equipment. Wait for a few more replies to see what other people say about it. Is it a thermostat that you have, does it dim the light if it gets too hot? I am not familiar with the type of thermostat you are using.


----------



## Giddzz (Jan 5, 2017)

Debbie1962 said:


> It needs upping to at least 43. As for the red light unfortunately not all shops sell the correct equipment. Wait for a few more replies to see what other people say about it. Is it a thermostat that you have, does it dim the light if it gets too hot? I am not familiar with the type of thermostat you are using.


Well the shop I got it from is a really good renowned local reptile shop and the thermostat is set to.

8.00am 26.5dc
13.00pm 37.5dc
17.00pm.27.5dc
19.00pm 26.5dc

So it doesn't go above or below them Temps throughout the day and night.

Thanks 

Joe

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome!

For my bearded dragons, I keep my hot spot temps constant throughout the day but turn the heat lamp (white light not red) off at night to allow for a temp drop and complete darkness. The room they are in is kept warm at night so temps don't ever drop too low.

I guess the temp gradient you've been advised is to make it more natural? however I prefer to keep the heat constant but provide multiple basking areas which will all have different temps. You can do this by using various logs, stones, slate etc all set at different heights and different distances away from the heat source. 

What UVB have you got in there? I can't see a reflector in the pic, if you haven't got one, you'll need to get one.

Would love to see some photos of your dragon as well 

Edit: Just seen the bottom 2 pics now! Cute!!


----------



## Giddzz (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought a full setup and I got a red heat lamp with a microclimate evo lite thermostat and I asked yesterday how to set it up so I have as explained previously. With it getting warmer throughout the day then dropping towards the night but not getting any lower as the room he is in can get quite cold and specially with it being winter. However after some reading I have read a lot that red heat lamps are bad for them but I don't want to turn it off at night incase the temp drop is too dramatic. Plus if I got a ceramic heater for at night I would need to get another thermostat which means more £££. Think I might be getting a bit confused just want him to settle well. However I will mention this at the reptile shop I got him from at weekend.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Giddzz (Jan 5, 2017)

Also I have a reflector above the UK it's hard to see on yhe pic 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Your best bet is to switch everything off at night and try and see what the temps are like. They don't need it too warm. A temp of around 65 should be fine therefore no more equipment needed.


----------



## Giddzz (Jan 5, 2017)

Debbie1962 said:


> Your best bet is to switch everything off at night and try and see what the temps are like. They don't need it too warm. A temp of around 65 should be fine therefore no more equipment needed.


Okay well I just turned the thermostat off thus turning the heat lamp off hopefully won't get too cold in there the analogue temp gauge is reading 20 so just have to see how the temp and he is in the morning. 

Thanks again so much

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Giddzz (Jan 5, 2017)

The 20 is on the cold side and the thermostat temp gauge is reading 25 on the warm side so all should be well just worrying because I'm new too all this haha thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

